# disappointed in Woodcrafts seam ripper kit



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

turned a seam ripper kit this evening and the rubber O rings will not fit into the brass tube…tried enlarging the inner diameter of the brass tube but have had no luck in getting a good fit and a few of the rubber O rings are now worn…anybody tried this kit and have you run into this same problem?...will probably take the kit back to Woodcraft for a refund…


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Jeff,

You might try warming the brass with heat gun, hair dryer or whatever you have there and put the o ring in the freezer for five minutes then try again.

How close of fit are we talking here

O rings of many varying sizes are readily available

JB


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

JB…you really can't adance the seam ripper into the tube…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"The O-rings when installed on the blade holder make it to large to fit inside the brass tube. I have found that by turning the blade holder on my lathe in a chuck fitted with pin jaws I can sand the grove and reduce the diameter enough that the O-rings will fit inside the brass tubes. It take a few attempts to get the fit right. I also chamfer the brass tube slightly. I've also noticed while test fitting the blade holder (with the O-rings installed) that twisting the blade holder while pushing it in the tube works the best. Often no further modification is required. - See more at: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084945/38850/seam-ripper-kit-gold.aspx#ProdInformationTab"

Others have had problems as well. Check the reviews and maybe something will work for you.

HTH


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

thx waho609 i will do so…


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

At one time Woodcraft was a reseller for Berea Hardwoods products. Not sure if that is still true. Berea instruction easier to follow. Berea definitely tells you to increase tube size with sand paper, oil & wipe off o-rings before installing. Just assume use a dowel & sandpaper to enlarge the tube.

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pdf/Seam%20Ripper.pdf


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is new to me ,I didn't even know woodcraft sold such a thing.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Thx Wildwood…I think I will try another seam ripper kit again…


----------



## LordBTN (Aug 23, 2013)

I just made on of these and it was a little tight but just a bit of mineral oil and worked like a champ


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I have been meaning to update--I went ahead and tried a new seam ripper kit…I used sand paper followed by fine steel wool like some suggested but had no luck…I then used a pair of small scissors to flair out one end of the brass tube a bit followed by fine steel wool and it worked very well…This will be a X-mass present and hopefully they will like so I can make more but I think I will try a drop of oil next time ...thx everybody…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I made for xmas, what a bear to get adjusted for ease of removal and insertion.


----------

